# Sticky  [RADIO] HTC Evo 3D (GSM) Radios [PG86IMG.zip] (Updated: 20 Oct 2011)



## gu1dry

*These radios are for the GSM HTC Evo 3D (e.g. Vodaphone).
Do NOT flash these radios on a CDMA HTC EVO 3D!*​


Code:


/* I am not responsible for bricked devices, dead SD cards,<br />
 * thermonuclear war, or the end of the world. Please do some research<br />
 * if you have any concerns about flashing a radio before flashing it!<br />
 * YOU are choosing to make these modifications, and if you point the<br />
 * finger at me for messing up your device, I will laugh at you. */

*How to Flash:*

In order for this to work, the HTC Evo 3D needs to be S-OFF. Flashing the radio with a corrupt file or interrupting the flash, can brick the device, please proceed with caution.


Download the your choice of radio for the HTC Evo 3D.
Make sure the filename is *PG86IMG.zip* exactly or it will not work and copy it to the same folder as adb (the /platform-tools folder within the Android SDK folder). 
Connect the HTC Evo 3D to the computer via USB.
On the computer, open terminal and run the following commands:


Code:


adb push PG86IMG.zip /sdcard/PG86IMG.zip<br />
adb shell md5sum /sdcard/PG86IMG.zip

*NOTE:* The md5 should match up the provide the original download location. If not, redownload & try again.


Code:


adb reboot bootloader


The HTC Evo 3D will reboot & usually boot into fastboot. Pressing the *Power* button will put the device into the bootloader.
The bootloader will scan for the radio update. Once it finds the update, select *Yes*.
Allow the bootloader to finish flashing the updated radio, and reboot the HTC Evo 3D normally.

*Downloads:*

*From Gingerbread-based RUUs:*

From the 1.20.401.2 RUU:
*10.53.9020.00_10.13.9020.08_2*
md5: ab817b2ee368c028a1725e7fe6a11b7a

From the 1.20.401.8 RUU:
*10.59.9020.00_10.15.9020.06*
md5: 4736366057b45ed472d80fe6cf054492

From the 1.20.468.2 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.20.401.2 RUU_

From the 1.20.631.2 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.20.401.2 RUU_

From the 1.21.161.1 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.20.401.2 RUU_

From the 1.21.163.1 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.20.401.2 RUU_

From the 1.21.166.1 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.20.401.2 RUU_

From the 1.21.183.1 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.20.401.2 RUU_

From the 1.22.707.2 RUU:
*10.55.9020.00_10.13.9020.29*
md5: 227f01bb2be5057a62ba2fa3e65a8237

From the 1.22.708.4 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.22.707.2 RUU_

From the 1.22.720.1 RUU:
*10.54.9020.00_10.13.9020.20*
md5: d8891b6e8fc2f7adb310ec482686eb1f

From the 1.23.921.5 RUU:
_has the same radio as the 1.22.707.2 RUU_


----------



## gu1dry

Updated OP with the 10.54.9020.00_10.13.9020.20 radio from the 1.22.720.1 RUU.


----------



## gu1dry

Updated OP with the 10.59.9020.00_10.15.9020.06 radio from the 1.20.401.8 RUU.


----------

